# Something to go with wine and cheese



## scotty (Sep 5, 2008)

Home made pepperoni smoked with cut up jack daniels barrel chipsand hicory wood chips.


----------



## uavwmn (Sep 5, 2008)

OMG Scotty, I am sitting here at work drooling all over my Mac!!!!! That looks outta this world!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Sep 5, 2008)

You have so many hobbies going Scotty, I don't know how you find time to go on Road Trips!
uavwmn- don't let Joan hear you talk about Mac - Apples! She doesn't like them, she prefers a nice hard tasty apple!


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 5, 2008)

Scotty,


Great looking pepperoni's there. 
Do you have any pic after they are finished and sliced.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 5, 2008)

Yum...that looks sooooo good!!!!!!


----------



## scotty (Sep 11, 2008)

rgecaprock said:


> Scotty,
> 
> 
> Great looking pepperoni's there.
> ...




Ramona
We were very satisfie with the taste but because we usa #22 grinder to stuff them they were a bit grainy due to the augre mushing the mix as we stuffed the casings


Here is our solution for a next batch


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&amp;ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;item=200043861533





*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Rocky_Top (Sep 12, 2008)

Note to self:Never open Scotty's topics when starving !!


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2008)

You bringing some of them to Arkansas with ya buddy?


----------



## scotty (Sep 16, 2008)

Waldo said:


> You bringing some of them to Arkansas with ya buddy?




Pepperoni, bratwurst, italian sausage, pickle eggs, some blackberry and australian shiraz too. Folks will be smoking all sorts of food too/.


Friday pm we are serving the brats and sausages


Sat all dayand most of sunday folks will be serving and cooking all sorts of things


SAt am we are supplying 2 types of canadian bacon. one regular style and a second cured buckboard style.
The second is in the brine as we speak.
Whn i told the gang i was bringing wine, one fella decided to brew a batch of beer and another has his still fired up.




WE ALL SURE SOME OF THIS WINE BUNCH SHOWS UP.


----------

